# Resolved: Wat does zero physical address of LAN mean??



## kissoflif3 (May 20, 2007)

Hey all,

I'm having some problem connecting to the net.

When I ran the IPCONFIG /ALL command, I got the following result...

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ritesh>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : kissoflif3
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.35.55.39
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.35.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.35.0.1
202.56.250.5

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00

C:\Documents and Settings\Ritesh>


I don't understand why the physical address is all zero. When I run the same command in safe mode, I get something like this.


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : kissoflif3
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-03-FB-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.35.55.39
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.35.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.35.0.1
202.56.250.5

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-46-A8-F3

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


Also, the net works only in safe mode. In the normal mode, it shows that the LAN is connected but there's no net(even the ping command doesnt get any reply in normal mode while it does get replies in the safe mode.). I guess the problem is in some way related to the physical address which shouldn't be zero. I don't know how to fix this problem

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Wat does zero physical address of LAN mean??*

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

That is the MAC address, a physical address that is assigned to the card and does not change unless changed manually. My guess is that this is a driver issue. Try uninstalling your current driver and using this one:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng


----------



## kissoflif3 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Wat does zero physical address of LAN mean??*

The link gives the driver download for the wireless network but I use the LAN to connect to the net. Anyways, the net works perfectly fine in safe mode but in the normal mode it doesn't. I even formatted the C drive a few days back but the problem still remains the same.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wat does zero physical address of LAN mean??*

I'd be looking for some application that intercepts the network requests. How about posting a hijackthis log?


----------



## kissoflif3 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Wat does zero physical address of LAN mean??*

Here it is. I ran the program hijackthis both in safe mode and in the normal mode.


In the safe mode, this is wat i got>>>>

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:57:23 PM, on 5/22/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\eLitecore\Cyberoam Client for 24Online\CyberoamClient.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe
E:\Softwares\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Babylon Client] C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\Babylon.exe -AutoStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\scieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1179576081296
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6A9D0DC2-1F49-4B49-9730-3FFC24021ABF}: NameServer = 172.35.0.1,202.56.250.5
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: klogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\klogon.dll
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 (AVP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe" -r (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe


And in normal mode, this is the log>>>

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:02:25 PM, on 5/22/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\Babylon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\hpq\Shared\HPQTOA~1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
E:\Softwares\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Babylon Client] C:\Program Files\Babylon\Babylon-Pro\Babylon.exe -AutoStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\scieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1179576081296
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6A9D0DC2-1F49-4B49-9730-3FFC24021ABF}: NameServer = 172.35.0.1,202.56.250.5
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: klogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\klogon.dll
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 (AVP) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe" -r (file missing)
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe



Plz help me with this problem. I don't want to format the comp again just to try if it works because I've already tried it. I thought formatting solves just any problem but I was proved wrong. Plz help!!!!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wat does zero physical address of LAN mean??*

I'm curious about one thing. You are manually assigning public IP addresses for the machine. What is the environment. What is the make/model of the modem and broadband router you're using?


----------



## kissoflif3 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Wat does zero physical address of LAN mean??*

The internet is through LAN cable. ip address is given by the net provider. and it also provides a client software that is used to login on to the net. It worked fine before but this time I don't know why I'm having problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wat does zero physical address of LAN mean??*

You got me. Something is obviously screwing around with the NIC driver due to the zeros in the MAC address, but I don't see anything obvious.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Wat does zero physical address of LAN mean??*

Are you connected to the modem through a router? Have you tried reinstalling your LAN driver?


----------



## kissoflif3 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Wat does zero physical address of LAN mean??*

No, there isn't any router. And I've reinstalled the driver many times but to no avail. I'd like to know if this problem is related to the hardware or is it some software that's troubling me? If it is in any way related to hardware, then the net shouldn't be working in the safe mode also, right?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wat does zero physical address of LAN mean??*

What is the make/model of the modem? Is this a USB or Ethernet connection?


----------



## kissoflif3 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Wat does zero physical address of LAN mean??*

It's an ethernet connection.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wat does zero physical address of LAN mean??*

I have to believe it's software, as you say, running in safe mode is using the same hardware. I don't see what it doing it from your posted information.


----------



## kissoflif3 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Wat does zero physical address of LAN mean??*

Kaspersky anti virus. Yeah, it was kaspersky antivirus that was causing all the trouble. Uninstalled it and bingo, it's solved!!! I thank all of u for your time and help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wat does zero physical address of LAN mean??*

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

